# Competitiveness



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Regarding which types are more competitive, I'm not too sure, but it seems more likely that Ts will enjoy it, while Fs will be more likely to be distracted by compassion for those who aren't doing as well in the competition rather than focusing on winning. 

I would speculate that Es might be generally more likely to get involved with competitions where they can go up against other people, while Is might be more likely to hang back, perhaps not because of the competition itself, but because of the attention they will recieve if they join (and especially if they win) - that aspect might seem a bit overwhelming or distasteful.

I would also speculate that perhaps people with dominant or auxiliary extroverted judjing functions might find competition more attractive or rewarding as it has to do with external standards of evaluation. My guess would be that Pe folks might enjoy competitive activities more for the activity itself regardless of the competative aspect and thus take it less seriously, while Je people might derive more satisfaction from the fact that there is a conclusion of who was the best.

As an INFP, personally I'm not competitive because I don't really see the point. This is probably why I'm not really into games or sports.

Firstly, I value my own evaluation of myself more than other's evaluations, so I'm not really interested in how I compare to some outside standard. It's important for me to try to do well as far as my own ideals go, but it doesn't matter to me that much if I meet someone else's or if they meet mine. So I don't really compare or measure myself against other people, and get very little satisfaction from doing so. I don't care if I'm better than anyone else, so long as I'm pleased with myself. Of course it's nice to win, and it's nice when people think well of me, and if someone doesn't think I'm any good I might feel a desire to prove them wrong, but I don't seek out opportunities to go up against others just to prove I'm the best at something because it's not a feeling I derive much satisfaction from. Now I have sometimes been a 'sore looser' when I felt that whoever won was quite obviously not the best, but as long as it seems like a fair judgement I don't care if someone else does better than me. 

Secondly, I value intentions more than outcome, so if I tried to do well that's what counts most to me. I'm not very interested in simple end result evaluations: I like to take into consideration all the factors which may have hindered or helped the outcome to happen as it did, and beyond that to consider each participants overall abilities and potential not just in this one circumstance. Competitions usually focus too much on the single 'cut and dry' end result which to me seems empty or meaningless without all the other factors included. 

Thirdly, I value interpersonal harmony, empathy, and encouragment much more than I value a sense of success, so in a competative environment, I'm more concerned about no one's feelings getting hurt, about people maintining faith in themselves, about interacting in a kind and considerate manner. My own triumph isn't very enjoyable when someone else is unhappy. I like helping others, so I'm more inclined to assist the people I'm compeating with than I am to take advantage of their difficulties so I can get ahead. Light-hearted competition can be fun, as long as everyone maintains a positive attitude. When you're all trying to do a good job and will take pride in eachother's achievements, that forms a sense of camaraderie and respect. However, the minute someone gets frustrated, hurt, discouraged, etc. it stops being fun and I'm not interested in continuing the competition. 

And finally, I don't do well under pressure. I know some people find it drives them to do better, but for me pressure tends to just disable me and I fumble and can't think clearly and make a mess of things which I know I'm perfectly capable of doing well when I feel relaxed. 

So for me, it can be fun to watch other people competing if they are people who enjoy competition and aren't getting flustered and dragged down by it. However, I even when I really hope one person or group will win, I don't get very invested in it. I don't get a great deal of personal satisfaction from knowing whoever I chose to support actually won, even if it can be exciting. I don't feel better for having predicted the winner, so I'm not one for making bets on competitions either.


----------

